# Tautog Fishing Advice



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I need some advice on gear. I am thinking about doing the Tautog trip on the Bay Princess this Saturday. 8-2 for $50.00, wife is out of town. May as well go freeze on a boat. 

I am considering two rods that I have right now.

6' Ugly Stick Heavy BWB with a Penn 209, spooled with #30. Suffix elite mono. Rated up to 8 ounce.

or

7'6 BPS Gold Cup Rod, with OM6000 Casting reel, spooled with #17 Suffix elite mono. Rated up to 4 ounce. 

I think either rod is up to the job, but I thinking about line. Stuff I am reading says 50# + line. I don't really want to respool either of them, and I only have one spool for each right now. I would prefer to use the gold cup rod as it is more sensitive and more fun to use.  

Also any advice on bait? Will these guys take a gulp shrimp/clam? Or does it need to be fresh, not sure what bait the boat will supply and I really don't feel like shucking clams in the cold.

Also, any advice on a rig? What about artificials? Will these guys take a buck tail?


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Take the 7'6 BPS Gold Cup Rod, with OM6000 Casting reel, spooled with #17 Suffix elite mono. Rated up to 4 ounce. 
Clams, Sand Fleas, Crabs are bait they should have
Use a Top and Bottom rig tied out of 50lb mono if you want too. not sure on types of hooks to use though, i would say use size 1/0, 1, 2 Bait holder hooks, I hear Tog have a bite like Sheepheads and you got to let them take the bait. Might want to try circle hooks. I dont think they get caught on Artificial but what do I know I have never fished for tog this is only what I have learned from reading past post here on the site.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Take the sesitive rod, use fresh clams/crab. Fiddlers are the best but good luck diggin those up. Get a off set J hook with a long shank and use the top/bottom rig. I would not advise using circle hooks as the split second you feel em you will need to be setting the hook and set it hard. Get em outta the wreck asap. If you don't he'll have you wrapped up and you will loose your rig. Also, tie a handfull of em the night before as you will probably loose plenty. Good Luck. 

Ben


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Out Sick said:


> Take the sesitive rod...I would not advise using circle hooks as the split second you feel em you will need to be setting the hook and set it hard.


I second this I own 1 of thoes combo's and plan on getting the smaller one for pitching arti. baits. You'll bearly feel him bite if feel him at all-REALLY-. I would almost and have considered braid for fishing them to keep better contact to the bottom. I normally tie about a 2-3 leader of mono and then tie on what ever i'll be using to fish for them that day


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I will bring the Gold Cup, and my Go to Spinner spooled with Suffix braid as a back up. I think I am just going to pick up about 10-15 bottom rigs and a few packs of baitholder hooks. 1/0, 1,2 sizes. I can tie my own dropper loops but they tangle so much more easily than the wire droppers on pre-tied rigs.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

UOPaul said:


> I think I am just going to pick up about 10-15 bottom rigs and a few packs of baitholder hooks. 1/0, 1,2 sizes. I can tie my own dropper loops but they tangle so much more easily than the wire droppers on pre-tied rigs.


You can also use a fishfinder rig. I only tie about 6" of leader on mine. The main advantage to to tying your own bottom rig is that if you get hung (which you will) sometimes you get lucky and only loose the weight. I think you may have more of a chance getting hung up with a standard BR and you'll have to retie the entire thing which will suck if everyone else is slaying fish. But it might not matter anyway, just my .02. 


Ben


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Tog will rarely take artificials. Braid is highly encouraged since the tog bite can be very light. I would stray away from high low wire rigs since you may lose several rigs while tog fishing. Keep your rigs simple, the mates can tie your rigs for you. All you need is a sinker, two hooks and heavy mono, 50lbs+. As far as hooks go, 1/0-5/0 is just fine. I would start with the smallest hooks first. If the fish are running on the large side then go larger. As far as bait goes the boat should provide what you need. They should have some kind of crab which tends to work best. In VA your best bet of having the best bait would be to get a 1/2 dozen to a dozen of the cheapest blue crabs you can find. Best advice I can give you is you will feel a lot of taps, wait for the thump to set the hook.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmm, maybe I will give the fishfinder rigs a try. I have probably 30 of those tied in my tacklebag right now. 

Most were tied with 30# leader though, think that is too light? 50# is such a pain the ass to tie knots in. Hard to make a knot tight in 50# without a clamp.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

30lb is fine. I think your best bet is to use what I tie which is just like your high/low rig but I only tie one dropper loop and fish one hook only. Its much easier to just tie another weight on than tie a whole nother fishfinder. 

Ben


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok, I will tie up some 30 pound dropper loops. 


Swivel ->10-15" Leader ->dropper loop with hook ->10-15" -> dropper loop with weight.


So who is coming with me on that cold morning?


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

By Golly I think you've got a plan Paul. I can't make for the trip but don't forget to let me know when the fish fry is!

Ben


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Out Sick said:


> By Golly I think you've got a plan Paul. I can't make for the trip but don't forget to let me know when the fish fry is!
> 
> Ben


I don't know if I am going to fry them, if it is warm enough to stand outside by the water and catch them, it is warm enough to cook them over fire on the grill.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I wouldnt mind a good Fishing trip out on a Boat Where it the Boat departing from? Got a Number and Website for them?


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Their website kind of sucks, I think they updated it about once every two years or so. But it leaves out of Lynnhaven inlet. Number is 481-4545. It is an 8-2 trip, but I imagine there is at least an hour run each direction. I have never done this trip before, but have done lots of striper trips with these guys.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

*Tog Fishing Tips*

The type of rod & reel is also important. You need a straight rod with a good backbone, but a very flexible / sensitive tip. Use a level-wind reel, not a spinning reel & you should drop straight down for them, not cast. 
If fishing with bluecrabs, buy Female Crabs (togs prefer them) & buy a lot of extras & cut the spares into extremely small peices & toss them in every once in a while to help draw the togs out of the structure. Also, keep the crabs fresh, & cut them up only when you need bait, not all at once. When the crab hit the water, there is a dispersion of protein around it that attract the togs.
Another bait not many know about & it is real cheap if you want to work for it is sand-fleas. Go down to the beach by the shoreline & dig ---togs love them.

Some other baits are chowder clams, Green Crabs, & hermit crabs

They usually start biting in the fall when the water temp hits 60 degrees & in the mid 40s they stop, or slow down, but I have heard of them catching them year round. They usually bite best right at high tide & when the tide falls.

Another chumming technique is to knock the barnicals and mussles off the rocks & pilings around you.

Keep your rigs simple & no hardware. One more thing to add, I have seen some use 2 hooksin the same peice of bait, but I have never tried it.

If you start catching seabass at first, you have to catch them before you will catch the togs, they are smaller & faster. You might have to move.

Also, when tog fishing, your hooks come in contact with the wreck & rocks etc & can get dulll fast, keep them razor sharp with a file.

Hope this helps.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Every bit of info helps. 

As for no hardware... are you saying tie the hook and weight directly to the main line? Just tie loops in main line to attach hook and weight?


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Tie loops in the actual line for the hooks & the sinker.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Out Sick said:


> 30lb is fine. I think your best bet is to use what I tie which is just like your high/low rig but I only tie one dropper loop and fish one hook only. Its much easier to just tie another weight on than tie a whole nother fishfinder.
> 
> Ben


as usual, I agree with Ben.

use your most sensitive rod, spooled with 30-50lb braid. use 50lb clear mono as your leader/rig. take about 2ft of it and tie a dropper loop in the center. tie your standard loop in the top and bottom. attach a snelled tog/blackfish hook to the loop and a 6oz weight to the bottom, then attach the top loop to your swivel. the bite will be a quick "tug", SET THE HOOK LIKE BILL DANCE! YOU WILL LOSE QUITE A FEW RIGS, SO TIE ABOUT 10 OR 15 BEFORE YOU HEAD OUT. 

never use the hooks that they provide, unless you see that they are fresh out of the pack and sharp as hell. If you ain't hangin up, you ain't toggin.

dropper loop:









completed tog rig:


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

virginia boy 1 said:


> dropper loop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I had planned to use. Although, I don't know about the 6 ounce weights... I was thinking 4 or 5.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Nice work VB1, hope you had a good new year and all. Thats eactly what I use for em. As far as the weight goes, I fished with weights much heavier than that to hold bottom in some areas if needed. Ideally you want to fish for em at slack tide, thats when they come out of their holes like TM was saying. You wantg to be able to hold bottom with a 2 oz if you can. Depending on where he takes you and the tide be prepared to go heavier but I'm sure you'll see what needs to be done depending on water conditions. what you don't want is you line down in a wreck and lettign the current slide it around to get hung up. Do like TM was saying and try your best top fish striaght up and down. i usually just keep bouncing mine off the bottom a inch or so to try to keep it from getting swept in a crevase. Aslo, sometimes they'll sneek out and hit your bait and then go right back in the hole with your hook in there mouth. If you feel a hit a then an immediate snag, try relaxing for a minute and allot of times they'll come back out and you can still get em. Its allot of fun, jut takes a little finess and practice.

I ran into a fella a basspro last time I was getting tog hooks. The employee asked me what I needed and this fella started telling me his "secret method" and how awesome he was at cathin em when he heard me say tog hooks. Anyway, he used the orange stuff in the crab and put it on a small treble hook with a spring on it. He used the spring to wrap that crab egg sack or whatever that stuff is around it. He said it was like crack. Sounded more like work to me! 

Ben


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Out Sick said:


> Anyway, he used the orange stuff in the crab and put it on a small treble hook with a spring on it. He used the spring to wrap that crab egg sack or whatever that stuff is around it. He said it was like crack. Sounded more like work to me!
> 
> Ben



Actually that sounds like a really good idea to me. I use those hooks to hold berkley powerdough when I am trout fishing in the ponds. They are tiny though. I think they make them bigger for catfish for some nasty stinkbaits. Treble hooks can be kind of nasty on fish with teeth though, even if they do look like more like dentures than fangs.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

tog crack is hermit crabs. bust one out of its shell, and if it has purple eggs on its butt, the tog will go crazy for it.

also, the only reason that I don't tie the hook and weight directly to my line is that braid is a pain in the a55 to keep from twisting up. I think that the swivel
helps.

I have used the 2hook in 1 bait method for big togs in rough water off of NJ, but it just seems like I lose more hooks that way.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

UOPaul said:


> Hmm, maybe I will give the fishfinder rigs a try. I have probably 30 of those tied in my tacklebag right now.
> 
> Most were tied with 30# leader though, think that is too light? 50# is such a pain the ass to tie knots in. *Hard to make a knot tight in 50# without a clamp*.


spit on the line


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

virginia boy 1 said:


> SET THE HOOK LIKE BILL DANCE!


I need to try this sometime, sounds like my kind of fishing!


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

keezy said:


> I need to try this sometime, sounds like my kind of fishing!


only if you hook a dock from a canoe!

you're the only guy I know that will get snagged on a dock, then put the pole down and cast another line under that one, and keep fishing the whole time! that's talent right there.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Out Sick;
Anyway said:


> Orange Stuff (eggs) hence the need for FEMALE Crabs.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't read all the thread, so excuse me if I'm repeating what someone else said. I prefer a 3 way swivel, to take the pressure off the knots. 8-10 oz on the bottom leader and 1/4 crab on a j hook on the upper leader. Here's John using that rig coming off the yak...










Skunk


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

togman said:


> Orange Stuff (eggs) hence the need for FEMALE Crabs.


that is otis ricks spring rig and he means the slocum not the eggs - the slocum is the boogerlike membrane inside the blue crab shell. gently peel it out with a butterkife. it wont last long - if u miss a nibble it is already gone so reel up and rebait. u dont need the spring for the slocum if u r gentle with it. lead is always determined by depth and current so bring it all. i would not even consider toggin without braid. u need all the sensitivity u can get. i use 65 lb braid tied with a uni-uni to 6 feet of 60 lb mono for abrasion resistance. tie that to 50 lb test for whatever rig u choose. the theory is the 50 should break first if u get hung and 9 outta 10 times it will. u will be fishing in nasty structure so nicks and hangs are inevitable. 30 lb is too light - a nick here or there and u r gotta retie - 50 will take a nick or 2. best advice is to drop straight down, do not throw out or upcurrent unless u like to to tie rigs while everyone else is fishing. i would advise against a 3 way swivel, the less crap u got swinging around the less chances u have of getting hung/tangled.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Went on the trip. Had fun. 17 pound test with 30 pound leader held up just fine all day. I did not get a tog though. There were probably only about 4 or 5 caught on the boat between 20 people. Lots of sea bass though. I hit about 10 sea bass with a few keepers which were cleaned and given to my neighbor. I think I will wait until March before trying again.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*50# line and knots*

If you want to tie some 50# to say 17# , use an albright knot. It is meant to tie two pieces of unequal diameter line together. I use this set up for my shock leaders in the surf. I tie 50# Flouro to 17# Berk Big Game Hi-Vis. I dont have the diagram, but do a search on the "Albright Knot" and you will find some.


----------

